# Gave the TT a quick wax



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Collected Wed, and when I washed it could feel the paint wasn't smooth, so got the clay out today!

Wash
Clay
Rinse
DoDo Lime Prime
DoDo Supernatural


































Identified lots of areas that need some attention, drivers sill is terrible (previous lady owner)

Exhaust and V6 rear valance to come soon


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks good!

It's funny how you spot loads of defects after the first time you wash a car!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Colin240sport (Jan 17, 2008)

looks nice dan!!

what exhaust you going for mate?


----------

